# 2.1 Speaker required for PC



## debsuvra (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, it's yet another of those 2.1 speaker thread but seriously I'm stuck with decision making for my set. My budget is Rs. 3k and the most suggested ones within this budget are Altec Lansing VS4121 and Philips MMS430/SPA5300. Unfortunately, after going through a real lot of professional and user reviews, I'm not quite satisfied with any one of them. They seem to deliver overall powerful bass but quite muddy in low and mid range.

In fact, I have a small room and want a speaker which has a good balance of bass/treble and good output at high/mid/low ranges. Overpowered boomy bass is completely unnecessary, so is the noise/hum in higher volumes. The speakers should be magnetically shielded, unlike many of those Altec Lansing ones.

I think I made my necessities clear and though they are a bit overwhelming for my budget, I just wanna know my choices.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 12, 2010)

Digit included a speaker review this month in the magazine. I've seen and heard the Altec Lansing MX 5021 and have pretty much enjoyed it but I don't think it is within your budget so I'm just going to quote the best Buy Winner in the Review done above.

Zebronics SW2600W - Rs 1100 

However note I still haven't read the article fully and I'm just quoting it blindly. So you might want to wait for a much more educated opinion.


----------



## hellknight (Apr 13, 2010)

Yup.. Altec Lansing MX 5021 rock.. but it is beyond Rs. 6k I guess.. You could try and get Altec Lansing ATP3.. for Rs. 3.1k


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 13, 2010)

FilledVoid said:


> Digit included a speaker review this month in the magazine. I've seen and heard the Altec Lansing MX 5021 and have pretty much enjoyed it but I don't think it is within your budget so I'm just going to quote the best Buy Winner in the Review done above.
> 
> Zebronics SW2600W - Rs 1100
> 
> However note I still haven't read the article fully and I'm just quoting it blindly. So you might want to wait for a much more educated opinion.


Ahem, I've also gone through the review, at least the web version of it. Anyway, I think it's a bit too much to trust a company like Zebronics when buying speaker sets.



hellknight said:


> Yup.. Altec Lansing MX 5021 rock.. but it is beyond Rs. 6k I guess.. You could try and get Altec Lansing ATP3.. for Rs. 3.1k


Altec Lansing ATP3 is most probably replaced by the newer model called VS4121. According to some 'expert' reviews, it has low response in mid and low ranges. Also some users complained about a strange hum when nothing was playing which might be related to bad earthing.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 13, 2010)

> Ahem, I've also gone through the review, at least the web version of it. Anyway, I think it's a bit too much to trust a company like Zebronics when buying speaker sets.


I can understand that. Although I don't trust the company beyond a certain extent, I do trust the review to a point to where I can base my decisions on. Or at least its been how I've been buying my hardware till date  .


----------



## hellknight (Apr 13, 2010)

There is another model called Umax PowerBeats.. they sound nice... good clarity in the the vocals and instrumentals but the Bass might not be that responsive.. but overall, a very good buy for Rs. 1300 IMO..

Forgive me for my ignorance dude, but nothing sounds better once you hear MX5021 in their glory..


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 13, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/Audio-Devices/Digit-April-2010-Speaker-comparison-test_4318.html


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 13, 2010)

have a look of it -
*www.logitech.com/en-in/speakers_audio/home_pc_speakers/devices/236


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 13, 2010)

hellknight said:


> There is another model called Umax PowerBeats.. they sound nice... good clarity in the the vocals and instrumentals but the Bass might not be that responsive.. but overall, a very good buy for Rs. 1300 IMO..
> 
> Forgive me for my ignorance dude, but nothing sounds better once you hear MX5021 in their glory..


I know about the MX5021 and how it sounds but it's way above my budget. 



FilledVoid said:


> I can understand that. Although I don't trust the company beyond a certain extent, I do trust the review to a point to where I can base my decisions on. Or at least its been how I've been buying my hardware till date  .


Reasonable, but still Zebronics is definitely not in the list of companies that make lasting products.



ankushkool said:


> *www.thinkdigit.com/Audio-Devices/Digit-April-2010-Speaker-comparison-test_4318.html


Well, I mentioned that I had already gone through the Digit Speaker Tests.


----------



## suave_guy (Apr 13, 2010)

ATP3s have lived their life and are pretty old now. VS4121 are decent but midrange is slightly muddy. Try auditioning Creative T3200 though its slightly above your budget. Avoid logitech at this budget. Their subs tend to be boomy in order to compensate for short drivers. If at all try only logitech X-230.


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 13, 2010)

suave_guy said:


> ATP3s have lived their life and are pretty old now. VS4121 are decent but midrange is slightly muddy. Try auditioning Creative T3200 though its slightly above your budget. Avoid logitech at this budget. Their subs tend to be boomy in order to compensate for short drivers. If at all try only logitech X-230.


How's Creative T3120?

---------- Post added at 06:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------

So, summing things up, I have Altec Lansing VS4121, Philips MMS430/SPA5300 and Creative T3200 in mind. Didn't find anything else reasonable in my range yet. And you guys are diplomatically pushing me to go for VS4121 even when I'm not sure about it's Mid and Low range performance. Someone care to shed a little light on the subject?


----------



## latino_ansari (Apr 13, 2010)

i will suggest u to go with vs4121... i'm using it and there is no humming sound as complained by some users... it better than philips model according to me.... dont know how it compares to creative t3200...


----------



## mayanksharma (Apr 13, 2010)

My vote for Philips MMS430! Listening them for over 3 yrs. Superb Highs and Mids. However, lacks low range growl. But the higher RMS power, i.e. 50W makes up pretty well for overall thumps and punches. 
Moreover, service is quite descent.


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 14, 2010)

latino_ansari said:


> i will suggest u to go with vs4121... i'm using it and there is no humming sound as complained by some users... it better than philips model according to me.... dont know how it compares to creative t3200...





mayanksharma said:


> My vote for Philips MMS430! Listening them for over 3 yrs. Superb Highs and Mids. However, lacks low range growl. But the higher RMS power, i.e. 50W makes up pretty well for overall thumps and punches.
> Moreover, service is quite descent.


You know what? This is my problem now, stuck between two choices and both have almost same number of recommendation.


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 14, 2010)

whats their price even i am lookin 2 get one 

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------

Just came across these: Genius SW-V2.1 1255, Logitech x-230, looks promising


----------



## suave_guy (Apr 14, 2010)

Mayanksharma is right, philips has decent midrange but their bass lacks the desired rumble.

As far as i know i have'nt seen creative T3120. Are you sure thats the correct model??
Creative T3200 has impressive balanced sound. In VS4121 bass does tend to overcome mids sometimes and this is where T3200 has an edge. Having said that VS4121 is a good option and you must try auditioning VS4121 and T3200 back to back.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2010)

I am too looking for a speaker in 3k budget...

I dont see much of a choice VS4121 to be the best




one more question...how do we connect these speakers to dvd players coz dvd player dont have a 3.5 mm jack


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 14, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> whats their price even i am lookin 2 get one
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:30 AM ----------
> 
> Just came across these: Genius SW-V2.1 1255, Logitech x-230, looks promising





sujoyp said:


> I am too looking for a speaker in 3k budget...
> 
> I dont see much of a choice VS4121 to be the best
> 
> ...


Thanks for hijacking my thread! I think we should ask the mods to make it official 2.1 Speaker thread!


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2010)

yaah good idea

We r on the same ship


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 15, 2010)

Can someone give the prices for : Altec Lansing VS4121, Philips MMS430 and Creative T3200.

and anyone using Genius SW-V2.1 1255 or Logitech x-230?


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 15, 2010)

Don't understand why desiibond is not responding here. Actually, it was his idea in the first place to go for either Altec Lansing VS4121 or Philips MMS430.


----------



## latino_ansari (Apr 15, 2010)

altec lansing vs4121 around 2.9k in bangalore...


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 15, 2010)

altec lansing vs4121 at 2.9k in Nagpur too


----------



## dissel (Apr 15, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> I am too looking for a speaker in 3k budget...
> 
> I dont see much of a choice VS4121 to be the best
> one more question...how do we connect these speakers to dvd players coz dvd player dont have a 3.5 mm jack



To connect to the DVD Player you need this, Currently every major manufacturer  throw one of this in the box, Even my 540 came with one,but can't figure out how the 3 prob of 5.1 accommodate here ?

So 2.1 is perfectly compatible.


*img21.imageshack.us/img21/8981/adapterh.th.jpg


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 15, 2010)

this dosnt seem to be the correct one...its both side receiving ends...its audio jacks to 3.5mm jack i think


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 15, 2010)

OK, after a healthy conversation with desiibond, I'm going for Altec Lansing VS4121 (with my eyes closed, just as he insisted ).


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 15, 2010)

ooh great ....I am also getting the same in 2 days


----------



## dissel (Apr 15, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> this dosnt seem to be the correct one...its both side receiving ends...its audio jacks to 3.5mm jack i think



Yes this is absolutely correct for 2.1 system (but not for 5.1), here is how:-

There are 2 female(receiving ends) RCA connector in Red,White & 1 female 3.5mm Audio Jack in Light Green.

In the 3.5mm female side you need to connect your 3.5mm male jack which came with your speaker package (as it is in the picture).

& in the RCA female side you you need to connect your Composite Cable (Red,White,Yellow) which came with your DVD Player Package.
And this cable obviously male connector both side/At least one side.
So Red,White goes in this adopter's (Red/White) receiving end and Yellow goes to your Display as it caring Video Signal.

If anyone having Component cable(Red,Blue,Green) to connect their DVD-To-TV (LCD/Plasma) then there must be a Audio Cable to carry the sound to the Display which is again male Red,White connector must be insert in this Adopter's receiving end.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification...actually I too figure it out today morning itself...bit dumb from my side


----------



## ankushkool (May 11, 2010)

How is FX 3021 as compared to VS 4121? is it worth spending extra 1500?


----------



## mayanksharma (May 13, 2010)

^^Well, for looks and aesthetics...definitely yes!
For Sound and performance....No.


----------



## ankushkool (May 14, 2010)

thanks... finally i m also going 4 VS4121


----------



## ajayashish (May 14, 2010)

Has any one ever heard of Sony D211


----------



## debsuvra (May 15, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> thanks... finally i m also going 4 VS4121


Yeah, go for it. You won't regret the decision.


----------



## ankushkool (Jun 18, 2010)

i got VS4121 finaaliyyy  totally awesome... though i feel that the bass is bit high 4 my room... love it


----------



## mayanksharma (Jun 18, 2010)

^^Congratulations.
Btw, just listened to JBL Creatures II and Harman Kardon Soundsticks. Totally descent considering their price range. Sound is accurate in every sense. Not to mention the extra-ordinary aesthetics and build. Creatures II are selling @ 5.2K whereas Kardon Sticks are worth 11K. 
Also, saw the Jamo 2.1 (5-Star) speakers boasting 150W RMS power. Thats a first for me. It was packed for delivery, so couldn't got a chance for demo. Price was ~17K!


----------



## sarincv (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi all... I'm also looking for a 2.1 or 2.0(Book shelf) speaker below 4k ....
I'm a music composer and I need a speaker which output the sounds perfectly like a studio monitor....I'm living in a flat, so too much power like the altec lansing mx6021 will be a waste of money I guess.... I just want a clear sound that's it... shall I go with the VS4121 as someone already suggested....


----------



## sarincv (Oct 12, 2010)

I heard Edifier M3300SF is good,.... any idea about the availability of the same in India?


----------

